# PCA BCO Amendments discussion on Presbycast



## fredtgreco (Nov 10, 2022)

Tonight I will be on Presbycast, hosted by Brad Isbell, to discuss the BCO amendments before PCA presbyteries. Particular attention will be paid to Overture 8 (Item 7) which proposes to amend BCO 33-1 and 34-1. It will be live on YouTube tonight at 9:30 ET and available after that on the podcast.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590702133749612544

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------

